# Switching to a crossbow



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

That's it, after hunting with my compound for years I've finally said to myself it's time to switch over to a crossbow full time. The 60# draw is getting me 

So I'm looking for advise in a brand and model of crossbow. I tell you what, the price sure has went up from 25 years ago when I bought my first crossbow, a Horton hunter.


----------



## Jerry Franklin (Jul 9, 2015)

I shoot a bowtech Stryker, just as good as my buddies 10 point, but much cheaper


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

The 10 point shop is right up the street from my house. I have a Horton. It works fine shooting at targets lol. Haven't fired it in the woods yet


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Ten Point makes great crossbows. I have a lot of friends that use them, but they are kind of pricey. Parker also makes a great bow though and the price point is pretty good. The Parker Thunderhawk is a great shooting bow right out of the box. My girlfriend and daughter use the Parker Challenger model (which is geared towards women and children).


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

there sure are a lot more xbows out there now than 25 years ago. i went to gander mtn today and held a few. carbon express make one that i though was really nice light and compact, but when i read the reviews online, everyone said its a loud xbow. the barnett ghost 410 looks pretty good and has gotten the best reviews of all ive checked out. is there somewhere that lets you shoot the xbow before buying it? the ten point titan i looked at just wasnt the right fit for me and thats the only model ten point gander had in store. i would like to check out the shadow ultra light.


----------



## wildlife53 (Jun 12, 2011)

I had a Horton Vision and decided to get rid of it since Horton went out of business. My new Ten Point Vapor just came the other day. It is pricey (I got mine on eBay for just under $1400. They normally sell for $1900 on there) but there is no comparison to the quality. I did a lot of research on crossbows before buying one and the Vapor is one of the best bows on the market. One thing that I looked at is if my bow needs worked on, where would I take it and how long would it take to get it back. I can be at the Ten Point shop in under 30 minutes and they can usually have bows fixed in a day or two. From what I have read all over the internet, Ten Point has probably the best customer service reviews. Plus you are helping out a local business. 

The Barnett bows seem nice but some of the reviews are not that good. 

The bottom line is buying a crossbow is like buying a new vehicle. There are pros and cons to all of them and different prices for all of them.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

where is this shop? im in ne ohio and looking for some place to actually handle the bows before i spend any cash.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a Horton Hunter that I've shot for 25 years. It still gets the job done.


----------



## wildlife53 (Jun 12, 2011)

There is an archery shop called Hunter's Outlet right beside the Ten Point factory. The archery shop is owned by Ten Point. The address is either 1317 or 1325 Waterloo Road - Mogadore. It is actually in Suffield Township in Portage County but has a Mogadore mailing address. You can buy them there. You can at least look at them there and if you like one, you could buy it on eBay and have it shipped to your house for free and you also won't pay sales tax.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I have the wicked ridge Invader with accudraw. Also the wicked ridge warrior without the accudraw. They're made by tenpoint.

BTW: Anyone wanting a good deal on a xbow case,cabelas has one on clearance for $29.99. Regular $64.99. I posted the link over at the hot deals section.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I own 2 Barnetts. I have a Jackel and a c5. For the price they are tack drivers at 30 yards. Both are solid platforms


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I think the field and stream stores have an archery range inside of them... Pretty sure the one in Columbus does. I think the Cabelas in Columbus also has archery range. Theres a public range just south of Columbus, and theres two ranges in Lancaster Ohio. If you ever come down this way. I thought you use to come to Hocking couple times a year


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Coot said:


> I have a Horton Hunter that I've shot for 25 years. It still gets the job done.


hey, hey now. i still got my 25 year old Horton Hunter but its taken more than it share of game and its limbs are tired


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

10 point is one street south of the 224 and 43 crossroad. It's on old waterloo road a little east of state route 43.

I haven't been in there for a while but they have a 3d indoor range.

They have added onto the building but it is where Horton started. Then was sold.


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

wicked ridge makes a real nice bow for the money. I think mine is a raider, I put the noise dampening system on it and the thing is amazing. An x bow will only do its job. The rest is you, a $1400 or a $700 bow you can only get so fancy till there isint much difference. They all compare pretty close except the price, anything over $600 and you will prob have a nice bow.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fishingful said:


> 10 point is one street south of the 224 and 43 crossroad. It's on old waterloo road a little east of state route 43.
> 
> I haven't been in there for a while but they have a 3d indoor range.
> 
> They have added onto the building but it is where Horton started. Then was sold.


google is my friend...

1325 waterloo rd. mogadore oh. its only a 45 minute drive for me. might just have to take a little ride this week.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ascendangler said:


> wicked ridge makes a real nice bow for the money. I think mine is a raider, I put the noise dampening system on it and the thing is amazing. An x bow will only do its job. The rest is you, a $1400 or a $700 bow you can only get so fancy till there isint much difference. They all compare pretty close except the price, anything over $600 and you will prob have a nice bow.


i know what youre saying. BUT, i have already seen a big difference in quality vs cost in the xbows ive looked at so far. i dont plan on buying another xbow ever, so im going to get this right the first time  the one im leaning towards is going to run around $800 i just wish it would come without the scope.

im not committing to anything until ive seen all the xbows that i can see.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

I 


ezbite said:


> hey, hey now. i still got my 25 year old Horton Hunter but its taken more than it share of game and its limbs are tired


I don't spend $500 unless I have no other choice and I like an old reliable friend.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I would recommend and excalibur. Not sure how much the new micro runs.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ezbite said:


> i know what youre saying. BUT, i have already seen a big difference in quality vs cost in the xbows ive looked at so far. i dont plan on buying another xbow ever, so im going to get this right the first time  the one im leaning towards is going to run around $800 i just wish it would come without the scope.
> 
> im not committing to anything until ive seen all the xbows that i can see.


I have a red dot on mine and wouldn't use anything else. I have used pins and a scope.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Do not and I will repeat do not buy a Parker crossbow. I have had to send the thing back for defective limbs four times to get them replaced. It has kept me out of the woods more than it has kept me in the woods. Nothing like sitting in stand for a couple of hours and hearing crack! Watching your crossbow blow up while cocked sitting in the bow hanger. Every time they replace the defective limbs with more defective limbs. Two weeks you will be ass out every time it blows up. Two years ago mine blew up three times in one season. Bottom line is that Parker crossbows suck!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I have a Horton Brotherhood xbow and bought it the year they went out of business and had no idea they had. If I would have known I may have purchased from another company but most were out of my price range except for Barnett. I got the horton on walmarts website. The thing kills deer and that's what matters to me. I took the factory scope off though and added a Hawke Xbow scope and that thing is amazing for low light conditions. 

Someday I would like to upgrade to a fancy 10 point with all the bells and whistles but for now I'm happy with my Horton at 300 fps. I don't think the deer know the difference.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

A crossbow? Susan Susan


----------



## Dirtyworm (May 3, 2013)

I got ten points and the are great shooting bows .. I oick uo Barnett raptor last year and I'll tell you what shoots just as good as my 1000- 1500 dollar bows for a fraction of the cost 349 loaded. Took this buck last year with it @ 23 yards it was lights out !!!!


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Here are 3 to consider that you probably haven't seen yet.
Stryker for a well rounded and fast bow.
Kodabow for well built all made in the USA.
Scorpyd for blazing fast 400+fps


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Is there a llimit on speed of a crossbow? legally I mean?


----------



## Dirtyworm (May 3, 2013)

Nope


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

buckeye dan said:


> Here are 3 to consider that you probably haven't seen yet.
> Stryker for a well rounded and fast bow.
> Kodabow for well built all made in the USA.
> Scorpyd for blazing fast 400+fps


thanks, im really leaning towards the Barnett ghost 410 so i might just check out that Scorpyd


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

ezbite said:


> thanks, im really leaning towards the Barnett ghost 410 so i might just check out that Scorpyd


Check out excaliburs web site. Then make your choice. Have two we share between my kids and myself, they flat out shoot and are extremely reliable.


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

I have a Barnett Vengeance - the ghost gets pretty high reviews My only complaint is the scope, I switched to a Hawke scope & it is great!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

tOSUSteve said:


> I have a Barnett Vengeance - the ghost gets pretty high reviews My only complaint is the scope, I switched to a Hawke scope & it is great!!


I looked thru the scope on a 360 ghost, my first thought was this needs to go. If I go with the 410 a red dot dead on at 25 yards should be all I need.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Excalibur makes a really nice crossbow and the scopes with the package are good quality. Mine shoots 1 " groups at 50 yards on sand bags. You can beat the hell out of them and they maintain zero. I hunt with both a bow and crossbow depending on the situation.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite, I've had a Barnett Ghost for the past 5 years and all I can tell you is it's a shootin SOn&&^%*$%&%$%%^$. I'd buy another one right now if needed.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ezbite said:


> i know what youre saying. BUT, i have already seen a big difference in quality vs cost in the xbows ive looked at so far. i dont plan on buying another xbow ever, so im going to get this right the first time  the one im leaning towards is going to run around $800 i just wish it would come without the scope.
> 
> im not committing to anything until ive seen all the xbows that i can see.


That's a good position to take. I don't know about xbows, but as for compounds most shops have a demo on hand that you can shoot. If my shoulders get any creakier, I may have to follow you. 



Flathead76 said:


> Do not and I will repeat do not buy a Parker crossbow. I have had to send the thing back for defective limbs four times to get them replaced. It has kept me out of the woods more than it has kept me in the woods. Nothing like sitting in stand for a couple of hours and hearing crack! Watching your crossbow blow up while cocked sitting in the bow hanger. Every time they replace the defective limbs with more defective limbs. Two weeks you will be ass out every time it blows up. Two years ago mine blew up three times in one season. Bottom line is that Parker crossbows suck!


Sorry about your experience with Parkers. My buddy bought one a few years back, and it's a terrific bow. He busted a limb on his by dropping it, fully cocked, on a concrete driveway. He took it back to the shop and received a complete new head (limbs, cams and center piece) from Parker free of charge! The customer service rep said the limb should not delaminate even when dropped, cocked, on a hard surface! Sounds like you ran into a bad batch of limbs.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Tom , I got a Barnett raptor last fall and it does shoot nice , pretty quiet , the scope wasn't great in the evenings so went and got a hawke with lighted xhairs, which is great in the woods. The Xbow has the compact limbs so great in a ground blind. Tried the cocking lever they sold seperate, to me it was junky so sent it back and will use the cocking ropes .


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

snag said:


> Tom , I got a Barnett raptor last fall and it does shoot nice , pretty quiet , the scope wasn't great in the evenings so went and got a hawke with lighted xhairs, which is great in the woods. The Xbow has the compact limbs so great in a ground blind. Tried the cocking lever they sold seperate, to me it was junky so sent it back and will use the cocking ropes .


are you talking about the crank that goes into the stock?


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

If you only plan on shooting 25 yards why spend over $500? I have had a Wicked Ridge Warrior with Red dot and that thing will kill anything I aim at. Dead on out of the box out to 40 yards.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

ezbite said:


> are you talking about the crank that goes into the stock?


Yeah tom it was a add on cranking devise, we put it all together and it just was to much to mess with in a stand, removing the handle and stuff, it wasn't what I thought it would be, a great price on amazon prime, but I'll stick with the pull rope .


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

That Ghost 410 is powerfuuullll! Make sure you have a great Xbow target because it will blow through most. That bow should be good from 10-40yds with the first xhair/red dot. Flat shooting! Takes a lot of the guess work out of knowing the exact distance. Very accurate too. Just keep your string waxed and rail lubed to prolong the string life. Shooting a 22in bolt that thing carries some tremendous energy. And it's pretty quiet. Both my brother and dad have one... No complaints other than its hell on bolts without a target rated to 400+ft.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Did you end up getting a crossbow yet for opening day? I cannot wait!


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Ended up purchasing a Barnett ghost 410 tonight. Hefty price but I think it'll be worth it long term.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bradley4 said:


> Ended up purchasing a Barnett ghost 410 tonight. Hefty price but I think it'll be worth it long term.


 same Xbow i picked up last monday and slapped a 30mm truglo red dot on it. sighted in dead on at 25 yards, drops about an inch at 40. been shooting it all week. seems to shoot better with the heavier bolts and tips (125gr). no doubt its the last Xbow i ever buy.


----------



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

Ten point wicked ridge warrior. For the price, the quality and accuracy is outstanding.


----------



## buymore (Jul 29, 2010)

ezbite said:


> That's it, after hunting with my compound for years I've finally said to myself it's time to switch over to a crossbow full time. The 60# draw is getting me
> 
> So I'm looking for advise in a brand and model of crossbow. I tell you what, the price sure has went up from 25 years ago when I bought my first crossbow, a Horton hunter.


I'm currently shooting a $240 Barnett Recruit compound. I'm completely happy with the miniscule investment I made. I killed the buck on the right with it last year at over 35 yds. I sold my heavy Hunter Supreme and this one weighs just over 6#'s axle to axle is 17" came with rope cocking aid, red dot scope and quiver with three bolts, it's a light weight bow for a guy still wanting to arrow deer! Close to $300 at stores but can be bought on Ebay for under $250 shipped


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

With all this talk about limbs breaking...When you're using a crossbow, do you have an arrow in it all day hanging or sitting with it when it's cocked? or just put an arrow in if you would need to? I wonder what would happen if a limb broke while it had an arrow/bolt in it? nothing good obviously


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

exide9922 said:


> With all this talk about limbs breaking...When you're using a crossbow, do you have an arrow in it all day hanging or sitting with it when it's cocked? or just put an arrow in if you would need to? I wonder what would happen if a limb broke while it had an arrow/bolt in it? nothing good obviously


I never cock the bow until I'm about to climb the tree, It's the last thing I pull up. once I pull the bow up, I put in a bolt, pull off the quiver and hang it behind me on a hook, when I'm about to climb back down, I pull the bolt, put it in the quiver, attach the quiver back to the bow, lower it and swing it behind the tree to the ground. I do leave it cocked until I get back to the truck because I have an old bolt I shoot into the dirt in the truck. I never walk around with the bold on the rail. I remember prob 20 years ago I saw a guy walking down a road out at the grand river with the bow cocked, a bolt on the rail and it in a sling hanging over his shoulder. I'll never forget how stupid and unsafe I thought that guy was.

As for the limb breaking I don't think anything would happed, the trigger mechanism would still be intact so I see no reason why the bolt wouldn't just stay where it's at and the string would just get loose.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

ezbite said:


> I never cock the bow until I'm about to climb the tree, It's the last thing I pull up. once I pull the bow up, I put in a bolt, pull off the quiver and hang it behind me on a hook, when I'm about to climb back down, I pull the bolt, put it in the quiver, attach the quiver back to the bow, lower it and swing it behind the tree to the ground. I do leave it cocked until I get back to the truck because I have an old bolt I shoot into the dirt in the truck. I never walk around with the bold on the rail. I remember prob 20 years ago I saw a guy walking down a road out at the grand river with the bow cocked, a bolt on the rail and it in a sling hanging over his shoulder. I'll never forget how stupid and unsafe I thought that guy was.
> 
> As for the limb breaking I don't think anything would happed, the trigger mechanism would still be intact so I see no reason why the bolt wouldn't just stay where it's at and the string would just get loose.



Sounds pretty much how I do things. I do however cock my crossbow before walking to the stand. I never walk around with a bolt either. I was more worried what might happen if a limb broke while it was hanging next to me in the tree with the bolt in.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That's about how I do it also, except after done for the night and back at truck I unload into my target bag, I've shot into the ground but last year a few hunts later I shot in the ground and hit a rock and ruined the tip big time, so I haul the bag along now, those carbon bolts aren't cheap, now I converted some old Easton bolts from my old Horton days to new nocks and unload with those now.


----------



## pipefitter42 (Nov 30, 2013)

I decock my Excalibur using the rope cocker. A guy saw me do it once and had never seen it done before so I thought I'd share. Around the 3:20 mark on the video.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Guess my Parker crossbow is defective, since it works just fine.

Any crossbow will do at reasonable distances. Don't dry fire it, and practice with the trigger and all will be well.


----------

